
Solar-powered fridge invented by British student helps poverty-stricken Africans - toffer
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1108343/Amazing-solar-powered-fridge-invented-British-student-potting-shed-helps-poverty-stricken-Africans.html
======
Retric
This is a well known technology. The classic example uses 2 clay pot's, sand,
and water.

[http://www.seed.slb.com/en/scictr/lab/pot_refrigerator/index...](http://www.seed.slb.com/en/scictr/lab/pot_refrigerator/index.htm)

PS: Clay pot fr get's google to popup "Clay pot Frige" with 88k responses.

------
stryporz
Spoiler: It's not solar powered, theres no carnot heat engine or solar cells
involved. It's evaporative.

